# Can anyone recommend a good cheese press?



## Jillis

Or perhaps directions to construct my own? 

Thanks!


----------



## BlueHeronFarm

I bought the one from cheesemaking.com -- it's pricey, but so far I'm happy with it.
They also sell books/plans on how to make your own.


----------



## Jillis

Thanks!


----------



## Julia

I built my press from these plans. It works as well as any commercial lever press (and better than any screw or spring press), but it takes up lots less room.

The cheese presses you see offered for sale are total rip-offs...way too expensive and don't work as well.

http://web.archive.org/web/20000304201856/members.xoom.com/cheesemaker/cheesepress.html


----------



## Jillis

Thanks, Julia!


----------



## Liese

What do you think about the design on Fiasco Farm? That looks pretty simple to construct. Now if I could just get both time and materials together!


----------



## Julia

Well, it'll work, but the big drawback to Molly's design is that you have to store all that stuff when you're not using it. Me, I don't have a lot of cabinet space and it's not all that pretty to look at all the time.

All the lever press uses is a couple a pieces of 2X4 and a milk jug, which store away easily. The only thing I have to look at all the time is the little piece of ledger board I have mounted on the wall over a counter to anchor the top piece of the lever press.

The cool thing about a lever press, too, is that you have infinite control of the pressure you're putting on a cheese, unlike Molly's rig. It really is the most effective press available, and has an elegance of design that I find pleasing.

So overall, a off-the-wall lever press is cheaper to build, uses fewer construction skills, is easier to store, and gives you more freedom when in use than Molly's design, but if her press floats your boat, go for it. 

P.S. I didn't design the off-the-wall lever press, I'm just a big fan....


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I made mine myself. I use weights on the top. Either jars of flour or sugar, or the kids' old bar bell weights.


----------



## Jillis

Rose, how does that press drain? Also, how does the flat board on top press down the followers? Can you give a photo tutorial?

I printed up the press that Julia posted, also the one from Fiasco. I will be considering my time, space and money considerations as well as the usefullness of each design with my son, who is my "builder". He made my milk stand and did an awesome job. He also made my PVC pipe mineral feeders and they are great too. 

Thanks everyone for posting!

Blessings, Jill!


----------



## Liese

Julia said:


> Well, it'll work, but the big drawback to Molly's design is that you have to store all that stuff when you're not using it. Me, I don't have a lot of cabinet space and it's not all that pretty to look at all the time.
> 
> All the lever press uses is a couple a pieces of 2X4 and a milk jug, which store away easily. The only thing I have to look at all the time is the little piece of ledger board I have mounted on the wall over a counter to anchor the top piece of the lever press.
> 
> The cool thing about a lever press, too, is that you have infinite control of the pressure you're putting on a cheese, unlike Molly's rig. It really is the most effective press available, and has an elegance of design that I find pleasing.
> 
> So overall, a off-the-wall lever press is cheaper to build, uses fewer construction skills, is easier to store, and gives you more freedom when in use than Molly's design, but if her press floats your boat, go for it.
> 
> P.S. I didn't design the off-the-wall lever press, I'm just a big fan....


Had to go back and look at that pencil drawing again ... yes I see where it is anchored to the wall. Very clever design.


----------



## Julia

As I mentioned before, I don't have mine permanently anchored to the wall. Instead of a bracket, I put a short ledger board to slip the horizontal member of the press under at one end. It holds everything together as long as the press is in use, but I can put it all away once I'm done. 

And cutting a short piece of 2X4 is infinitely easier than fabricating that bracket thingy...


----------



## linn

I have three cheese presses and the one I like best is from the New England Cheesemaking Supply Company. It may seem expensive; but it is build to last for a long time. The weights or gauges at the top make it easy to set the press at the right weight.
http://www.cheesemaking.com/default-cPath-24_28.php


----------



## Julia

linn said:


> The weights or gauges at the top make it easy to set the press at the right weight.


What people don't understand when they buy these pricey presses is that what the "right weight" to press is depends entirely on how you made the curd. Because butterfat and milk solids vary, ambient temperature varies, and any little variations in how you judge a clean break, or how long you pitch....all these details affect the weight and time you press. So each cheese has its own "right weight"---there is no universal one. You have to judge each cheese on its own.

Weights and times in cheese recipes are only guidelines. 

And for what it's worth, I've been using my 2X4 press for decades, and it's held up real well. And it if didn't, it would only cost me $4 to replace....


----------



## linn

Not even gonna bite on this one.


----------



## Julia

linn said:


> Not even gonna bite on this one.


Goodness, why not? I'm certainly happy to hear your reasoning for putting lots of money into a cheese press.

Hey, all I'm saying is that if you want to put real money into cheesemaking, buy a pH meter, or maybe some lessons with an experienced cheesemaker. That will have an enormous impact on your success in cheesemaking. 

But the fact is that there are a lot of folks out there promoting the idea that having a fancy cheesepress will have a phenomenal effect on your cheesemaking, or even that it's *necessary*, and they're just after your money. None of it's true. Some of the best cheese in the world is pressed by nothing more than the weight of another mold stacked on top of another. 

You need to know what you're doing in cheesemaking, and buying an expensive toy won't do that for you. IMHO.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09

I have to side with Julia on this..even though I own one of those "pricey presses" from New England Cheese making. I have to say that I was so very disappointed after my purchase. The scale of pressure is so difficult to deal with less than a 1/4 inch to make a difference of 10 lbs or more of pressure...not even gaged to measure a small amount of pressure.


----------



## BlueHeronFarm

For me it was a matter of time and resource availability. I did not have either available to make a press that would meet state code in the event I want to sell a few of my hard cheeses some day. (the mold being the biggest concern - the actual press, less so.) If/when I do sell any, it will pay for the press in short order. 

...but to each his own, you know.


----------



## linn

Too true Blue Heron.


Jillis said:


> Can anyone recommend a good cheese press?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Or perhaps directions to construct my own?
> Thanks!


I believe that was the original question. I replied with my opinion. It was just that, my opinion. The person in question is free to make any choice they feel is a good one. I don't think this is a contest on who has the superior answer. In my opinion a real expert is one who doesn't feel the need to downplay another's opinion. I doubt if anyone here was born knowing how to make a good cheese. It is a process of experimenting with what works best for you. But then making a point without being offensive can be an art also, so I will quit before I get too offensive.


----------



## Mr. Dot

I used a homemade press that worked fine for me but recently treated myself to a Hoegger's press with stainless hoops. I'm quite pleased with it.


----------



## Julia

linn said:


> I don't think this is a contest on who has the superior answer. In my opinion a real expert is one who doesn't feel the need to downplay anyone's opinion.


Oh, you just don't like me. That's entirely OK---I probably wouldn't like you if I knew you. But that's not the point. The point is giving good information so people who want to can make cheese successfully. 

All the rest is piffle.


----------



## Liese

Julia said:


> As I mentioned before, I don't have mine permanently anchored to the wall. Instead of a bracket, I put a short ledger board to slip the horizontal member of the press under at one end. It holds everything together as long as the press is in use, but I can put it all away once I'm done.
> 
> And cutting a short piece of 2X4 is infinitely easier than fabricating that bracket thingy...


Julia, what are the dimensions of your ledger board - I'm trying to puzzle out how you are doing this without the bracket. I'm thinking that making the bracket from metal might not be too bad ... going to rummage around in the shed gotta be something out there that'll work!

Also about the pH meter - do you think it's better to go that route rather than an acidometer? And do you have a recommendation for reading about the cause/effects of pH? I've been to the Artisan Cheesemaker site but find that info sort of elusive - or maybe that's just the way cheesemaking is? It's just hard to get a handle/feeling on this aspect of cheesemaking. Maybe I need to invest in my own copy of Margaret Morris' book unless you have another recommendation?


----------



## Julia

I wish I had a photo. This is really going to strain my language skills.  

The ledger board is just a 3-4 inch piece of 2X4, mounted to the wall over a counter. The horizontal piece of the press catches under it, at the wall. The vertical piece of the press goes between the middle section of the horizontal piece, down to the follower of the mold. And the milk jug filled of water hangs off the far end of the horizontal piece. 

Think of a third class lever. The wall end of the horizontal piece is the fulcrum, the vertical piece supplies the force, and the milk jug is the load.


Acidometer vs. pH meter is a subject I'm not entirely sure about. I always understood that the acidometer was best for determining acidity all the way up to the pressing, and then the pH meter was used for the aging process. Acidometer for liquids, pH meter for solids. And that's the way professional cheesemakers explained it to me, too. But a lot of people use pH meters, and with success they say, so I don't know. I do know that any time I suggest an acidometer to a new cheesemaker, the thought of titration gives them the kick-screams, so essentially I've stopped doing it. The folks who are scared of acidometers don't listen to me, and the ones who aren't don't need to. 

So maybe they can get some use out of a pH meter...

Have you read the late James Aldridge's The Artisan Cheesemaker then <http://www.isleofmullcheese.co.uk/jalldridge/jaindex.htm>, or are you talking about the defunct list, Artisan_Cheesemakers? Aldridge has given the single best description of acid development I've ever found anywhere, online or in a book. It's not really an elusive subject but I think sometimes folks have trouble wrapping their heads around a process that they can't see going on...

Acid development *is* the engine that drives cheesemaking, though, so it's good to understand. Is there any specific question I can answer for you? I'd be glad to do so if it would help...


----------



## Liese

Thanks for the great word picture - Bob thinks a joist hanger might work too, just drill out a bigger hole for the bolt.

Fortunately Bob is a chemist so I have unlimited tech support for titration. I have watched the owner of the dairy struggle with her pH meter. Think I'll have Bob see about getting the stuff together then for doing titration.

I was referring to the first, isleofmullcheese. Thanks for the offer, first I will re-read it a few times and then get back to you. It's hard for me to read and then make cheese since the process/result isn't visible for so long. What's obvious to me is that I just have to be more disciplined about keeping a log; I'm not a good chemist!


----------



## Julia

Liese said:


> It's hard for me to read and then make cheese since the process/result isn't visible for so long.


It helps to think of it as a extremely subtle and complex process, something like raising a child...  I mean, think of it:every one of the thousands of different cheeses that exist start with the same ingredients---milk, rennet and lactic acid bacteria. Practically speaking that means any change in your make can give you a entirely different cheese than what you were aiming for. 5 degrees too high, 15 minutes too long---all of that can transform you cheese utterly.

It's awe-making.



Liese said:


> What's obvious to me is that I just have to be more disciplined about keeping a log; I'm not a good chemist!


Yes, do that, do keep a detailed log. It will save you years of work. I didn't in the beginning, and I've regretted it ever since then. Memento Mori---you aren't going to live forever, you know. Make it easy on yourself and take notes on everything.

And don't worry. Titration is small potatoes. You'll get the hang of it in no time at all. 

Ask if you have questions.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I've been out of town. Sorry for the delay.

I drilled holes in the PVC pipe for whey to drain out. I put an aluminum pie pan with a spout cut and shaped under the PVC and a little bowl under the spout where it sticks past the edge of the bottom board.

I can't post a pic of that right now because I'm 700 miles from my press!

Put the clear plastic follower on top of the cheese.

Fold the cheese cloth over the follower.

Put the white PVC reducer/follower in next.

Top with various size cans of beans, spinach, etc., till the top can is above the top of the PVC pipe.

Set the top board on.

Place weights on top of the board.

That's it!


----------



## Pelenaka

Bragging rights on my man. 
One of the first things he made me when we were courting.








~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## BlueHeronFarm

Oooh - that is nice. Lucky you.


----------



## coso

I've always wondered about this when you have the screw type press doesn't some of the pressure come off as the cheese shrinks and the whey is expelled? I bought one of those Cheesy presses or some name like that and hated it. I finally converted it to something like Roses where I just laid bricks wrapped in dishtowells on top of a board. At least you have constant pressure that way, but maybe that's not right I don't know. The recipes always say so many lbs for so many hours? I'm not taking sides here just would like to know which ways is best?


----------



## Julia

coso said:


> I've always wondered about this when you have the screw type press doesn't some of the pressure come off as the cheese shrinks and the whey is expelled?


Yes.


----------

